# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Bán máy làm đá ở Hải Phòng giá rẻ nhất

## lehoang9999

MÁY LÀM ĐÁ SUNTIER 
MÁY LÀM ĐÁ SNOOKER
MÁY LÀM ĐÁ GRANT
MÁY LÀM ĐÁ SCOTMANT

SỰ LỰA CHỌN HOÀN HẢO CỦA BẠN 
ƯU ĐIỂM NỔI TRỘI:

- Sử dụng công nghệ mới hiện đại, giúp tiết kiệm điện năng hơn so với các dòng máy làm đá khác hiện nay.

- Thời gian làm đá cực nhanh: chỉ từ 18-20 phút cho một mẻ đá sạch.

- Toàn bộ vỏ được làm bằng bằng inox không gỉ, thiết kế luxury, gọn nhẹ mang tính thẩm mỹ cao.

- Linh kiện được nhập khẩu chính hãng từ thương hiệu nổi tiếng đến từ các quốc gia Châu Âu như: Đức, Italia, Đan Mạch…

- Máy được trang bị cục lọc thô để lọc bỏ những cặn bẩn còn trong nước, giúp nâng cao chất lượng đá viên làm ra, đảm bảo chất lượng và an toàn cho người sử dụng.

- Sử dụng dung môi làm lạnh R22/R404A là chất được dùng phổ biến trong các thiết bị làm lạnh hiện nay bởi nó an toàn với sức khỏe con người và môi trường xung quanh.

- Vận hành êm ái, không gây tiếng ồn.

- Chế độ bảo hành lên tới 24 tháng cho toàn bộ sản phẩm. 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ CÔNG NGHỆ LÊ HOÀNG 
Office: 85B/135 Đội Cấn - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Mã số thuế: 0104 999 481
Điện thoại: 0243 722 7992 (101/102) 
Hotline: 09 777 30 666 
Email: huonglana11@gmail.com
ĐƠN VỊ NHẬP KHẨU PHÂN PHỐI TRỰC TIẾP CÁC LOẠI MÁY LÀM ĐÁ uy tín trên thế giới 
THƯƠNG HIỆU SUNTIER, HOSHIZAKI, SNOOKER, SCOTMAN, GRANT, KOLLER

----------

